# Mouthy, nipping puppy normal?



## Mojo's Mom

Maybe it's just because I've never had a puppy before and my "problem" is something everyone else just takes for granted, but do everyone's puppies nip and mouth a great deal?

Mojo is 14 weeks now, and came from the breeder wonderfully socialized and mostly potty trained at 9 weeks, but he is wildly energetic and loves to mouth and nip. We've tried yelping like littermates, growling like his mother would, scruffing him gently, stopping interaction and turning away from him, blowing at his face, all without success. The only thing that has helped is abruptly picking him up and putting him in his crate for a five minute "time-out", after which he settles down a good deal.

He's much better than he was during the first 4 weeks we had him, but he still tries to mouth as often as he can, and if he gets really cranked up he will still nip at times. My husband and I have quite a few scratches and pricks from his teeth, and I got one good slice nearly an inch long when he grabbed my hand instead of a toy and pulled.

He doesn't lack for exercise, with mile walks morning and afternoon most days and play sessions during the day, and at least one hard play session with someone else's dog sometime during the week. 

Every experienced dog owner I know says he'll soon grow out of the toothy stage and that is just what puppies do, but most of the training books I've read say to put a stop to the biting ASAP.

Otherwise, he's a doll and we are madly in love with our first Havanese.


----------



## Patti McNeil

Toby is about the same age and does the same thing. We have tried all the same things you have. I think it's just the age. But I know what you mean about puppy teeth hurting! What we do now is keep a chew toy in our hand at all times. When he starts nipping at our hands, we put that in his mouth. I'm praying they grow out of this stage quickly!


----------



## Lina

It sounds to me like you're trying WAY too many things in a short period of time. You're probably just confusing him. If you want to go the ignoring route, you need to be consistent (this is KEY) and make sure to cross your arms, get up and ignore him (including eye contact) for at least a minute. If you only do this for a while, give up, and try something else he won't know what you're trying to tell him.

In addition, I always liked to teach my dog "kisses" so that I would tell him when he was being too rough by making a noise (I have a specific one I make) and then saying "kisses" in a happy voice and praising the interaction without teeth. Both my dogs will immediately kiss you if you make that noise and/or say no biting as they know what it means: you went too far. I like kissing, so this worked for me. It might not for you, though. You need to find what you think works best not only for your puppy but also for YOU. As in, what will you likely keep doing consistently (remember, this consistency is key) so that your dog will know what you want from him.

I do want to add that the puppy mouthing/biting stage will end. It always does, but it's also nice to set mouthing/biting limits as early as you can.


----------



## Mojo's Mom

Thanks to you two who responded. Good point about the "too many things" at once. We aren't still trying to do all those things. Several were abandoned after one or two tries, because they seemed to just escalate his mood. But it's true that we still aren't as consistent as we should be in how we handle behavior we don't like. Part of my problem is I read a new book, get a new idea, try that, then read another book, get another idea, and so on. My girlfriend tells me to stop reading and use my instincts.

The problem with the ignoring him, standing still with crossed arms, etc., is that all that time you're ignoring, he's biting! Or tearing your jeans leg, etc.

Anyway, more than anything, I'm just looking for reassurance that I'm not the only one. He is getting better as time goes by. He hasn't opened skin on me in several days.

As I said, I've never had a puppy before, so even though I thought I knew what it would be like, I didn't really. I don't regret anything about Mojo, though, and I'm so happy to have found this breed.


----------



## Jill in Mich

It's definitely normal puppy behavior, no matter what breed you have. Not sure it will help any, but you might want to remind yourself - you read the books but Mojo hasn't so he doesn't know what's supposed to come next. It's definitely hard to be patiently consistent, especially since the dog can usually hold out longer than we can. 

While mine were older when I got them, I've found getting into a training class as soon as possible is helpful - if you get a good trainer you and Mojo will not only establish better methods of communicating what you want, you will also get a better idea of where Mojo is coming from.

Good Luck!


----------



## gelbergirl

Mojo is exploring his immediate environment.
If he hurts you, just squeeeeellll and he should stop.


----------



## davetgabby

Teaching bite inhibition is the most important thing to teach your puppy . They learn somewhat from their litter mates but need our help as well. Do not think this will disappear on its own. You actually want your puppy to nip at first so that you can teach it how not to and how to learn to be gentle with its mouth . Here is a great article by Ian Dunbar all about it. http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/teaching-bite-inhibition


----------



## nanfis

*THIS TOO WILL PASS*

Mikey was very nippy I was cut everywhere but he is now 6 mos and a month or so back I realized he had finally stopped. YAY!!! But it does happen, when he bites you just say no (don't yell) and put something he can chew on in his mouth...this too will end. PS Screaming made Mikey bite you again twice as hard thought you were having fun


----------



## Mojo's Mom

Thanks for all replies.

Nanfis, that's exactly what squealing, or anything remotely like squealing, does to Mojo: it just makes him try twice as hard. Pretty much anything strongly confrontational did the same thing. 

What we do now is give him a little crate time if he gets really, really wound up, just a five minute time out at most...and otherwise try to get him onto a toy. He must have 40 toys, but somehow they are always far less interesting than a moving pant leg, running shoe, sock, etc.

He has gotten much better recently, so I figure we are on the downslope...at least until he starts cutting teeth again. But I gather that will be more chewing and less biting.

My girlfriend has raised Coton de Tulears, and she keeps telling me that Mojo is not only normal but easier than most pups. She has a 5 week-old half-brother of Mojo's coming in three more weeks, and then Mojo can have a regular playmate to chew on, and that will help, too. This afternoon he spent two hours playing with, and harassing, a 4-year-old Maltese, and still had plenty of energy to spare when he got home.


----------



## iluvhavs

H needs to know that he cannot touch your skin, clothing or whatever with his teeth. So anytime he does, even if it doesn't hurt, yelp and give him the cold shoulder. He'll come over and try to make-up with kisses. That's OK. Blowing in his face or yelling, only make the game more fun!

Also, he needs something to chew aggressiviely. He's teething and needs to gum something. A bully stick, calves hooves, plastic doggie teething ring...anything other than your hand.


----------



## Mojo's Mom

I have never yelled at Mojo.

Yelping, no matter what the tone, seldom does anything more than encourage more biting.

It's hard to "give the cold shoulder" to an animal that has suspended himself from the skin above your knee by his teeth.

He doesn't make up with kisses. He kisses a lot, but not to "make up".

For aggressive chewing, he has at his immediate disposal at all times the following: chew hooves, nylabones, every Pet Stages puppy chew toy available, 3 different Kongs (all of which he ignores), several rope toys, a rubber frisbee, several heavy canvas toys, and several soft plush toys. I will not give him rawhide, and I really don't know what else I could offer that he doesn't already have.

As I said, he is getting better, every day. Today he chased my feet without biting, something he's never done before, and every day he bites less and mouths less.

Thanks for all replies, which have helped clarify my thinking. 

ILuvHavs, I'm struck with the apparent similarity between the face of one of your dogs, and that of my puppy. I wonder if he'll look like yours when he's grown? Did he look like Mojo when he was a pup?


----------



## iluvhavs

*Rico now and then*

MM- here are pictures of Rico as a pup and what he looks like now. He reminded me of an owl when he was a puppy.


----------



## Mojo's Mom

OMG, I would think Rico WAS Mojo if I just got handed that picture! Wow. So you are giving me a little look forward, if Mojo matures the same way, which seems likely.

Thanks for the photos, that's fascinating.

All this time, I've been trying to figure out what Mojo's face reminded me of so much, and you said it, it's an owl face. You must have heard a lot of, "What a CUTE face!", which is what I hear all the time.


----------



## iluvhavs

Rico was always the cutest puppy wherever we went.

I dug out this old photo of Rico the day he went for his first haircut (the before shot). He was having one of our many bad hair days.......I look at this now and it's another dog!


----------



## Mojo's Mom

Oh, thank you, Iluvhavs! You may have saved me the trouble of letting Mojo's coat grow out just to see what it would look like.

Rico looked really cool fully coated....but what a lot of work that must be to keep up!

Mojo's life is much too rough-and-tumble outdoors to be long haired, but I love how they look like that. This morning he spent more than an hour excavating in the sand in his yard...the sand that had grass on top of it before he started digging, that is. Dig furiously, run in to the screened pool deck to jump in the kiddie pool and cool off, run back out, dig furiously some more, etc. 

My first requirement in choosing a toy breed was that it not be some fragile, fru-fru dog...no worries with this little guy, he LOVES to get dirty and his energy seems limitless at times. I think with a long coat I'd have to brush him three times a day....


----------



## KSC

Hi - I'm chiming in late to this thread - just found it. I'm glad you asked this question and described Mojo's reaction to the various techniques. Kipling is now 15 weeks and he seems to be doing many of the same things. He definitely wants to be knawing and biting at us, and he will jump up and grab shorts and pant legs. Very annoying. When we say no he really doesn't seem to get it though we do try to ensure our tone changes entirely. When I am too direct with him he also seems to get more wound up and confrontational vs. less. At that point if I say 'down' he will throw himself down and let us pat him but otherwise if we approach he goes into play mode and races around like a crazy furry man! Is this just a phase?


----------



## Mojo's Mom

I'm laughing, sorry. Sounds like my house.

Everybody assures me it's just a phase. Mojo is better, but he will still nip at times, some days more than others. And we're up to 18 weeks old, now.
With Mojo, the more aggressive the response to him, the more excited he gets, just as you have experienced. He will down, just as you described, with great flourish, only to pop up for more.

I'm told Mojo's brother is much more laid back and never did any of this, although he bites plenty at non-human things. 

My girlfriend got Mojo's 9 week old half sister on Saturday, and things were not bitey the first three days (of course, she came home to several visiting dogs, Mojo included). Last night I emailed to ask if Nellie was biting yet. This morning in my inbox was this reply: "Day 4: SHE-DEVIL! Are you happy now?"

I guess most of them are like this as pups. It's annoying, you're right, but all too soon we'll be wishing the puppy days would come back. I think.


----------



## KSC

Mojo's Mom said:


> With Mojo, the more aggressive the response to him, the more excited he gets, just as you have experienced. He will down, just as you described, with great flourish, only to pop up for more..


OMG this is so funny - EXACTLY how I would describe Kipling. Today I gave him a bath and after the bath he was simply unable to contain himself. He rolleda round on the floor and then raced circles around me. Every time I got close he took off again. So I finally sat down and let him race. I spoke in a calm even tone and finally got near enough to him to wrap him in a nice cozy towel. He calmed down when held...almost like infants do when swaddled. Later he was getting quite wound up and mischievous and I needed to work so I crated him at which point he immediately settled and napped. Maybe they, like some toddlers, need help controlling their furry little impulses sometimes.

I died laughing at the She Devil email subject line!


----------



## Ahava

*nipping*

Yes, I do hope that stage goes by fast. Benji also nips at my children - I guess he thinks they are part of his litter. So I have to train him and them! He only likes his flossie, didn't really care for the hooves, bully sticks, and kongs. Will play with some toys for a while, but get tired of it easily. It will get better I tell myself! Atleast my kids are energetic enough to spend plenty of time with him.

Anh


----------



## Carefulove

Bumi can get nippy at times, but I am constantly on top of him reminding him of the NO BITE rule. Bitting is one thing I am not willing to tolerate, especially since I have children. In fact, my children do not tolerate the bitting either and will correct him if he tries to bite them.


----------



## KSC

Carefulove said:


> Bumi can get nippy at times, but I am constantly on top of him reminding him of the NO BITE rule. Bitting is one thing I am not willing to tolerate, especially since I have children. In fact, my children do not tolerate the bitting either and will correct him if he tries to bite them.


Yes..agree - we're completely consistent as well - it just can take many many many reminders. It's worse when he's been crated for a bit, or in the mornings when he has lot's of energy to burn.


----------



## nanfis

Mikey was very nippy I was cut everywhere but he is now 7 mos and a 2 smonth or so back I realized he had finally stopped. YAY!!! But it does happen, when he bites you just say no (don't yell) and put something he can chew on in his mouth...this too will end. PS squeeling made Mikey bite you again twice as hard as he thought you were having fun


----------



## murphymoesmamma

I was so worried when I first brought Murphy home. He would bite like crazy and DH didn't help matters because he would get on the floor and rough house with him and then get frustrated when Murphy would get too rough. What worked the best was to say no very low and growly get up on the furniture and ignore him. He will be a year old on September 14th and he is a doll. He doesn't nip or bite at all it was just a stage. 

I have a very stupid question. I have been a member of this forum for some time now and I still don't know what a bully stick is, can someone tell me?


----------



## Mojo's Mom

OH, someone else take this one... well, someone has to do it. They are dried bull or steer penises.

You asked....


----------



## j.j.'s mom

thanks... that was more information than i wanted to hear!!


----------



## j.j.'s mom

let me clarify... j.j. LOVES bully sticks.
they were gold.
i will never look at a bully stick the same way.. ever again..:redface:


----------



## Mojo's Mom

Must be harder for the men, to see their dog chewing away on, well....

Now you have a perfect example of the saying that ignorance is bliss.


----------



## KSC

murphymoesmamma said:


> He would bite like crazy and DH didn't help matters because he would get on the floor and rough house with him and then get frustrated when Murphy would get too rough.


Also very funny...we seem to have a similar thing here My DH is so great with him..._and_ he tends to play rougher with him..which Kipling loves...it's just then I worry...so tell me...when exactly did your sweetie become a doll? At what age? please say around six months!


----------



## KSC

Mojo's Mom said:


> OH, someone else take this one... well, someone has to do it. They are dried bull or steer penises.
> 
> You asked....


Ok...EW.


----------



## Carefulove

KSC said:


> Yes..agree - we're completely consistent as well - it just can take many many many reminders. It's worse when he's been crated for a bit, *or in the mornings when he has lot's of energy to burn*.


Yeah, especially when my kids get up before me, go grab him and dump him on my bed under the covers.
The best way to get me out of bed!:evil: No Bite rule is usually forgotten then.


----------



## KSC

That's funny!


----------



## letter4tony

Mojo's mom, what do you mean by nipping anyway? Does he pinch or does he just gnaw?

Mochi gnaws all the time but we allow it so he can get used to be gentle with human skin. He used to be a bit rough, but now he's really gentle and good. We have him on a chewing fixation on his toys and he like to chew near our feet, and sometimes he'll bite our toe by "accident".

I remember seeing Mojo when we visited Marian when they were young. Mojo, Mochi, and another whos name kept on changing were the only of their color out of hte litter mates and I always called them the three muskateers.

It's nice to see another one of Mochi's littermates here.


----------



## KellyA

OK this thread was informative! Mozart is 16 weeks and is also very nippy. He likes to nip at our pant legs/hems/apron strings/anything that goes by. We tried a few things but really found that saying a firm(but no yelling) NO then holding his muzzle closed for a second works great. And now, he really stops very quickly. We had to be very consistent but I've noticed a big improvement in the past week. I have young children so no biting was a huge priority here, Mozart has never broken skin and really never bites that hard (more annoying than anything else). Handing him a chew toy also really helps. I look into his mouth and those teeth that are coming in have GOT to hurt, he needs to chew on something. I can honestly say that the puppy nipping has been the ONLY annoying thing about Mozart. We are enjoying him 100% and he is the best thing we have done as a family (he is our first pet, I've never owned a dog before!) What a joy this little bundle of fur is-we love him to pieces!!!!

Kelly & Mozart


----------



## JASHavanese

I haven't had this happen with my Havs but my standard poodle had my hands RAW with little holes in them for her first 4 months. I wondered what on earth I got into but as soon as her teeth changed I had a dog that never used my hands as a teething toy again. Baby teeth can really bother them


----------



## JASHavanese

Mojo's Mom said:


> Must be harder for the men, to see their dog chewing away on, well....
> 
> Now you have a perfect example of the saying that ignorance is bliss.


ound: I remember when I found out what a bully stick was and thought it HAD to be a joke. Then I saw the almost 3 foot long ones in Petsmart and just stood there in shock looking at them. No wonder those female cows sing in their commercials.


----------



## KSC

KellyA said:


> OK this thread was informative! Mozart is 16 weeks and is also very nippy. He likes to nip at our pant legs/hems/apron strings/anything that goes by.


This describes Kipling as well - when he's in certain moods he's jumpy and just at the pant legs and the hems...at one point he launched himself for my daughter's shorts hem and caught the back of her leg. Small scratch but still...annoying. We are saying a firm NO and holding his muzzle too but when he's in this mood he still seems to be doing it. He will also do this on certain walks so we spend half the walk holding the leash so he can't reach our shoes, or pants. I'm hoping a combination of consisten NO and growing out of it will do the trick?


----------



## JASHavanese

KSC said:


> I'm hoping a combination of consisten NO and growing out of it will do the trick?


Think of when your teeth hurt. You'd do anything to relieve the discomfort and dogs are the same. Some dogs have an easy time with their teeth, others don't. Dogs will find what helps them......and if it's a hand and not a toy or chew thingie, then you know that's what gets them through the discomfort. I tried everything you can imagine to salvage my hands but it was my hands that did the trick for her so that's what she got.
As I said, my standard poodle had my hands RAW for her first 4 months. As soon as her teeth changed, my hands healed. She is now a service dog, a dog who is trained for obedience, a dog that reads my mind, a dog that if I give the wrong command in the ring to will stare at me to tell me I'm messing up and to knock it off, one who would NEVER chew on anything that isn't hers, and an absolute joy to be around.


----------



## KellyA

KSC I know Kipling and Mozart are very close in age and seem to be the same puppy!!! I can relate to all your post and sounds like you to mine. We are in this together. How old are your kids? Mine at 12,10,6&4.

Kelly & Mozart


----------



## KSC

KellyA said:


> KSC I know Kipling and Mozart are very close in age and seem to be the same puppy!!! I can relate to all your post and sounds like you to mine. We are in this together. How old are your kids? Mine at 12,10,6&4.
> 
> Kelly & Mozart


Hi Kelly - I was thinking the same thing - we are experiencing so many of the same things. We've also never had a puppy before. So all is new. My kids are 10 and 8! A boy and girl. They are totally in love with Kipling as are my husband and I. What personalities these little guys have. We start puppy class Sep 12th - I'm anxiously awaiting that! Great to read your posts as well - keep those questions coming! I learn from them too.

Sylvia


----------



## Mojo's Mom

letter4tony said:


> Mojo's mom, what do you mean by nipping anyway? Does he pinch or does he just gnaw?


I mean, for instance, jumping up and grabbing my knee with his teeth, pouncing on moving ankles and grabbing with his teeth, jumping up at calves and grabbing with his teeth, grabbing at arms or legs and holding with teeth while humping (this is pretty much over by now), basically: BITING. Interestingly, he has been gentle enough with my 23 month old granddaughter (who lives with us) to never open skin on her, while we were all cut up.

When I groom him, he has to be biting something, like the comb if I'm brushing or the brush if I'm combing, or a Flossie, and then he will bite on me pretty hard from time to time, too.

He also likes to gnaw, as you said, on our hands, and we do allow this as long as it is gentle. I don't have any open cuts on me anymore, and haven't for some time, but the first several weeks we were peppered with pinpricks and the odd slice here and there from when he would hold with his teeth and pull (or we would pull).

He is MUCH better now, but he has been a very bitey puppy. His little brother apparently never bites his "mommy". His new half sister, who just came home with my girlfriend last Saturday, is very bitey rather like Mojo. My girlfriend's daughter has a 4 year old Happy Hav with different parents from our puppies, but he was very bitey as a pup.

How much does Mochi weigh now? Mojo just reached 10 pounds.

Pedro, from the other April litter, is also on this forum.


----------



## JASHavanese

Mojo's Mom said:


> I mean, for instance, jumping up and grabbing my knee with his teeth, pouncing on moving ankles and grabbing with his teeth, jumping up at calves and grabbing with his teeth, grabbing at arms or legs and holding with teeth while humping (this is pretty much over by now), basically: BITING. Interestingly, he has been gentle enough with my 23 month old granddaughter (who lives with us) to never open skin on her, while we were all cut up..


Wow that's a whole different ballgame. I thought you meant he was nipping hands. Are you practicing NILF with him? Time for obedience school for both of you. It will teach you how to react and teach him also.


----------



## KSC

JASHavanese said:


> Wow that's a whole different ballgame. I thought you meant he was nipping hands. Are you practicing NILF with him? Time for obedience school for both of you. It will teach you how to react and teach him also.


Hi...what is NILF?


----------



## Havtahava

NILF - Nothing In Life is Free
Here's a brief overview: http://k9deb.com/nilif.htm


----------



## KSC

Great thank you..I'll have a look!


----------



## Havtahava

That sounds pretty extreme, even for a puppy. What did the breeder say about this?


----------



## Mojo's Mom

What did the breeder say? Nothing much, just that some pups are worse than others. I've never had a puppy before, so I didn't knot what to expect. I know Mojo's littlest brother has not been a biter, and I know Mojo was very well socialized and constantly handled by the breeder's family and children before coming to our home. I understand that two of Mojo's brothers bite some, but probably not as much as Mojo has. I believe Mojo was the biggest of his litter and possibly the most dominant, if there is such a thing in this breed. He is not a dominant dog across the board. 

My girlfriend who has had lots of experience with puppies, including Cotons and Great Danes, and had Mojo for the occasional baby-sitting stint, just said about Mojo, "He's a puppy, it's what they do!" Of course, now that Mojo has slowed way down on the biting, she tells me that Mojo was a particularly bitey pup. 

He's now 19 weeks old, and the biting is almost completely gone. I think a large part of the problem was that he didn't like ANY of his toys much, and I bought EVERYTHING. By contrast, his half sister who is just 10 weeks has loved rope toys, Kong toys and nylabones from the first and bites on those. Mojo never liked any toys early on, and only now he has begun to play with them and bite them.

Yes, I know what NILF is, and I use it as much as possible. I know what obedience training is, I am familiar with many different schools of dog training. Nothing I read about or had used before helped with Mojo's nipping. The ONLY thing that worked was to put him in his crate for time-outs. He used his mouth and teeth from morning 'til night as a young puppy. By now, it's an occasional thing, and I'm sure it will be gone once he's done with teething. He becomes easier and more adult every day.


----------

